# Furry Fashions- New Doggie Website



## FurryFashions (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi All,
Please visit our website for the latest in dog coats, collars and leads.

Furry Fashions- Make your dog the envy of the catwalk! - Welcome

We have tried to make the website quite fun including photos of our very own dog Holly.
Please feel free to contact me.
Regards,
Jonny


----------



## wazeezy1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol Your home page pic is excellent. Very funny - Nice site !
Good luck with it. Seems that you already have a great range of products and a cool design so well done again. :thumbup:


----------



## hungover (Dec 17, 2008)

You have a problem with your shopping cart.

I was just going thru the checkout process, just to see what MrSite is like and you select the country, UK. Then it shows the free shipping, you click on the checkout button and it resets the country, you enter it again and end up in a loop.

I was uisng IE8.

Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Those denim jackets look so sweet. Roll on student loan time 

Em
xx


----------

